# Wyoming Mule Deer Quest - Antelope too



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey all, heading to Wyoming next week for a mule deer/antelope hunt. I'm going with a guy that has been heading to Wyoming on this hunt for the past 18 years. It's a DIY hunt on private land. Our group leader has befriended some ranchers out that way and he has a lease to hunt 15,000 acres and the lease is exclusive to him for the entire season. This is his fifth year on the property and only 5 bucks, 4 x 4 or better are taken off the land each year. So, what was a highly pressured, unmanaged chunk of land in the past has now settled down and should be getting better each year. I went in 2013 but we only were able to hunt 2 days before a blizzard came and shut the entire area down. Highway was closed for 36 hours and the area was not accessible. I took a small 4 x 4 on the second day because we knew a huge storm was coming and likely we wouldn't be able to hunt past that day. I didn't spot the buck, but went on the stalk. This year I'm really excited (God willing on the travel and weather) to be able to take in the full experience and hopefully take a real nice buck. I plan on being selective and persistent with my glassing and hunting a particular ridge that's about 4 miles long really hard for Mule Deer and hopefully also having time to take a nice antelope buck. I thought I'd start this thread to give some updates from the field and share the experience with fellow MS Forum folks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wish you safe travels and the best of luck!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I was in Wyoming for mule deer in 2013 as well. We were at higher elevation in the Wind River Range, and boy oh boy, was it wild. We had to make a hasty exit off the Mt to keep from getting snowed in. Would love to get back one of these days. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, Freepop! That was quite a storm, wasn't it WMU05? I remember reading reports about all the cattle that died in the area, especially montana and the dakotas. Was bummed the hunt got cut short, but it was still a good time with friends. 44 hours is a long time in the car to hunt 2 days, though, lol.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Good luck Mull


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah that! 
Looking forward to the story! 
Thanks for sharing! 


Captain said:


> Good luck Mull


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. I got all my gear packed into one tote and backpack and dropped those items off, along with my rifle, to the guys that are driving out. I shot two boxes of shells over the past month. Mostly at the 200 yard range. I have full confidence that I can make a good shot out to 300 yards, maybe 350 if I get on a solid rest. For me, shooting off my pack on a solid rest vs. shooting off sticks at 200 yards is quite a difference. I can do both, but small mistakes are greatly amplified at 200 yards and I'm glad I spent the time behind the gun this year at the range. All that remains are 3 LONG days at work and a flight to the cowboy state.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck and be sure to post pics. Ill be headed to Montana on the 23rd... cant wait


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

Im heading out on the 17th for 10 days. First time ever to wyoming and first for Mulies. Super stoked!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so jealous I can barely read the thread! Best of luck! Been to Wyoming many times and am asking myself what I was thinking not doing it again this year. Have a great time.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will be sure to post pics and a story


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I am heading out early next week myself. Will be looking for a 16" antelope and a 30" muley............but I reserve the right to reduce my expectations when I see any respectable animal! (would have added a smiley but they don't show up unless I log in using Chrome) FM


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

We just returned from NE Wyoming! Rain and wind blew in after opening day. I harvested this buck about 3pm on the first.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice buck Boom! Same place you've went before?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Nice buck Boom! Same place you've went before?


Same ranch since 05 and good lord willing till 2025!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Who started this thread? Where's the write up..  Nice Job Boom as always


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice looking buck with some character.....Congrats!


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

You guys that are hunting private ranches out west, how do you find this property? I understand you don't want to give away all your ideas as I wouldn't want to either. But do you guys find this info online?, or have you spent time out there on other hunts and just got to know ranchers in the area? I am planning a trip for next year and am trying to soak up as much info as possible!


PS- Great Buck


----------

